# Hi My First Post Check Out My Emersed Grow Pods



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

HI AFTER READING ALL YOUR POSTS ABOUT GROWING PLANTS OUT OF WATER EMERSED I HAD TO TRY DO I DO IT RIGHT :toimonst:


----------

